# Finding a job contract in Calgary, i need help!



## tekanjozja (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi everybody!
I am a 26 years old girl from Albania and i want to move in Calgary, so badly.  (as i even have a cousin there)
I'm thinking of getting there by finding a job contract. I have studied Business Administration and now i work as an Executive Assistant. 
Can anybody help me ?


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

tekanjozja said:


> Hi everybody!
> I am a 26 years old girl from Albania and i want to move in Calgary, so badly.  (as i even have a cousin there)
> I'm thinking of getting there by finding a job contract. I have studied Business Administration and now i work as an Executive Assistant.
> Can anybody help me ?


Hi,

You have 2 options to come over here (mainly):

1. Pre-arranged employment
2. Your occupation is under the list of Skilled Workers

Actually, there are more options such as spousal sponsorship, refugee, entrepreneur, etc.

You need to do some serious research on the CIC website and find out if you're eligible to come. The website is >>cic.gc.ca<<

An alternative to all mentioned above is the Quebec province immigration process which requires proficiency in the French language.

Have a look at the website and let us know if you have any questions.

Good luck!


----------

